# Copy now offers 20 GB for free



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

Copy now offers 15GB with their free account and 5GB bonus with every referral. Sign up now and grab 20GB before it lasts.

https://copy.com?r=j9mqCp


----------



## Noerman (May 17, 2013)

I got 37 Gigs already.

Here mine https://copy.com?r=8pNB0a


----------



## thisisnotnetomx (May 17, 2013)

mine too (37gb)


----------



## TommehM (May 17, 2013)

https://copy.com?r=X4ufRC


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

65gb here. Had to remove my referral link on LET, was getting too much!


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

jarland said:


> 65gb here. Had to remove my referral link on LET, was getting too much!


 
Wonder why so many people used your referral link


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

vanarp said:


> Wonder why so many people


 

You mean this one?

https://copy.com/?r=j9mqCp


----------



## ryanarp (May 17, 2013)

If anyone wants to send some copy space referral my way. Here is my link  

https://copy.com?r=Kd3uaF


----------



## Noerman (May 17, 2013)

vanarp said:


> Wonder why so many people used your referral link


 

He is more popular than us.


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

jarland said:


> You mean this one?


 
Oh nooooooooooo............ I want at least half of what you made


----------



## TruvisT (May 17, 2013)

Why can't we have a referall service that gives you kittens!


----------



## Chronic (May 17, 2013)

Here we go again. I've previously tried to avoid referral hunting, but it seems I've finally caved in. Seeing as most of my friends don't use these service and don't have any intention of changing their minds anytime soon, I'm unlikely to steal any extra storage otherwise.

https://copy.com/?r=zglGqP


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

vanarp said:


> I want at least half of what you made


 

Make sure you double checked the link!

People give me more gigabytes!


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (May 17, 2013)

Well...if we're all doing it then I may as well join in  

https://copy.com?r=62QsJX


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (May 17, 2013)

I prefer dropbox and have 50GB free from Samsung s3


----------



## Ollie (May 17, 2013)

Here is mine if people wanna send me some GB. I have not referred anyone yet lol

https://copy.com?r=7t81fW


----------



## joshuatly (Aug 11, 2013)

This is my referral link https://copy.com?r=ACVUT1


----------



## drmike (Aug 11, 2013)

Guess you haven't learned yet about the cloud and your data now being public?

I only store my gore files in their clouds.  May it rain horror.


----------

